# 2000 Regent mulching Deck



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy a arbor belt#17196o1 for a reasonble price? I found one site for $70.00, the dealer says it is over $100.00 at his store. He also says he has a 40" side discharge deck he will sell for $100.00 complete, he said most people got rid of the mulching deck and bought these because the arbor belt is so expensive, it is a timed cog belt.


----------

